# Bobinas en amplificadores



## huki (Jun 20, 2008)

hola amigos del foro tal ves les paresca un poco raro lo mi pregunta y algo idiota pero la verdad es que no se para que sirven las bobinas en las salidas de los amplificador de audio,el tema viene por que estoy por armar el amplificador "melody"de 200 y el 400w y se me complica el tema de las bobinas.queria saber si hay algun calculo para hacerlas o segun la potencia del amplificador se llega a la cantidad de vueltas el diametro del alambre y el diametro de la bobina,bueno saludos y espero no me reten por mi ignorancia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2008)

Aqui se hablo del tema
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23093.html

Lo que se hace en general es enrrollar sobre la resistencia de 2 W unas 15 a 25 vueltas de alambre de 1mm o 1,5mm


----------



## huki (Jun 20, 2008)

gracias amigo fogonazo por tu respuesta.y otra pregunta para que sirven estas bobinas en las salidas de los amplificador- si tenes alguna idea.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2008)

La bobina, la resistencia de 2W y el capacitor en serie con la resistencia forman una red de Boucherot y corrije la carga del amplificador en altas frecuencias.


----------



## huki (Jun 20, 2008)

amigo tengo una comsulta sabes algo del los amplificador "melody" ya que estoy interesado en armar los dos.es que voy por mas potencia te cuento que arme uno de 130+130w es de la marca plaquetodo y la verdad que me quede muy satisfecho con esta potencia,pero como ya te dije voy por mas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2008)

Si quedaste complacido con el "Plaquetrucho" el Melody te sonará mucho mejor.
Pero (Siempre hay un pero) es mas complicado y delicado
Dije delicado NO imposible de armarce. Aqui en el foro hay abundante información


----------



## huki (Jun 20, 2008)

pregunto ¿por que plaquetrucho? te paso algo con esta potencia .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2008)

huki dijo:
			
		

> pregunto ¿por que plaquetrucho? te paso algo con esta potencia .



Me desagrada esa gente.

Publica los circuitos de forma muy retorcida y con alguno que otro error intensiónal.

Hay un post sobre un amplificador de esta marca que lo pudimos "Descular" entre 3 personas por lo complicado y lleno de omisiones que lo habian echo.

Esta todo pensado para que le compres las placas y lo armes facil, pero si quieres entender como o por que funciona hay aparecen las complicaciónes.

Eso si, funcionar funcionan


----------

